# Cruze MyLINK displaying cell phone navigation



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Nope, stupidly and unfortunately it's not possible with the Cruzes! You can probably get the apps' sound to come through the cars bluetooth but its not going to show the nav picture on the screen. Myself and many others are pretty pissed about chevy not having some nav apps as well as other apps to go along with the pandora and stitcher apps in the cruze's mylink infotainment system. 

The way its going and the way it looks, chevy doesnt care about its cruze owners wanting more infotainment apps and cares only about catering to the sonic and spark buyers as well as those who will be buying 2014/2015 chevy products that will have the 2.0 Mylink infotainment system. On a side note, the 2014 cruze is not getting the new 2.0 mylink infotainment system like the new 2014 impala has.


----------

